# SR20VE into B13



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok I've searched around and found no swapping info for VE's into B13s. Just technical info. Is it as simple as a BB swap? I know that I have to get the VE ecu or a JWT reprogramming for my DE ecu, but what else is involved? Is the redline higher or lower than 7500rpm? I'd prefer to get a VE into my sentra over a DET for the sake of a sleeper look(no FMIC or hood scoop).


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

search on sr20deforums.com, there's more info on there.


----------



## GSRswapandslow (Mar 26, 2003)

.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You also need to buy or make some RPM switches to activate the VVL solenoids.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

other than the solenoid switches, there's nothing to it. its a direct swap into any sr20 powered car. the det is just a little more work, not much though. but the sr20vet would be quite impressive in an se-r....hmmmm......


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Apparently you can order a brand new crate SR20VET for $6K but I don't know where from and it's speculated that you might need a VIN to order. Being that's the case, I'd think a used one has got to be significantly less, maybe in the $3K area. I would really like to know who can get the SR20VET and at what price.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

JGYcustoms.com has them for $1900.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No, JGY has SR20VE's for $1900. He doesn't have SR20VET's.


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

and they dont come with harnesses and ecu's.

You cant get an uncut motor for $2300.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> *the det is just a little more work, not much though. *


I'm going to have to disagree. With a DET, you just swap the motor, hook it up, and turn the car on. With the VE, you really have to know what you're doing when you wire up the rpm switches. There is a lot more work in a VE swap.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

NPM did a swap not sure if it was in a b13 though check it out

VE swap


----------



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

does anybody has a pic of this vet motor were does it come? from will it bolt up to a b13 chasis?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

fugiot said:


> *I'd prefer to get a VE into my sentra over a DET for the sake of a sleeper look(no FMIC or hood scoop). *


DET will be faster.......A intercooler can be painted black so nobody can see it. VE will be sleeper but it will also get stomped by a well tuned DET. Good Luck.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Lonewolf this is the only pic I could find..

nice top mount


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

While looking for a picture my self I found a good engine listing...
http://www.freshalloy.com/site/features/tech/engines/home.shtml

This forum thread http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/t78899.html listed www.forcedinductionracing.com as a place to look. I went to the site and they had Nissan listed right on front. Good luck find an engine.


----------

